# A couple of newly designed slingshots



## wombat (Sep 22, 2017)

These are subtly different from my usual designs. They're a bit closer in shape to something you might get with a natural fork.

Introducing the "Albacore"

Both are spotted gum frames ( Australia's equivalent of hickory i.e. shock resistant) that are cut at an angle so as not to have any weak cross grain.

First is a spotted gum frame with a jarrah, maple and ancient red gum on a maple spacer palm swell. Jarrah fork tips and brass pin and lanyard finish it off.















Second is a spotted gum frame with an olive wood swell on ash and jarrah spacers, tassie oak fork tips.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2017)

Beautiful workmanship.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2017)

Very cool Walter. Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smitty (Sep 22, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 22, 2017)

Simply the best! This is master craftsmanship! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 25, 2017)

These always bring back memories of hours of plinking with my redneck ones. These are gorgeous!


----------

